# JavaEE- Projekt in Netbeans



## PollerJava (21. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine generelle Frage zum JavaEE Projekt- Aufbau in Netbeans. 
Wenn ich ein JavaEE- Projekt in Netbeans anlege, dann werden mir 3 Projekte erzeugt: 

1. TestEnterpriseApplication1 (dreieck)
2. TestEnterpriseApplication1-ejb (Beans)
3. TestEnterpriseApplication1-war (war)

In TestEnterpriseApplication1 befinden sich das ejb projekt und das war file.

Ich versteh jetzt die Struktur nicht ganz, soll man unter 2. die EJBs programmieren und im war projekt nur das Frontend?
Ich hab jetzt bei meinem ersten JavaEE- Projekt mal eine EJB unter 3. gemacht - funktioniert auch einwandfrei.

Wäre dankbar wenn da jemand eine Erklärung abgeben könnte!
Vielen Dank,
Poller


----------

